# N. Costa Blanca



## calbion (May 8, 2014)

Hi,
Myself and OH are looking for a long term rental(at least a year) in northern costa blanca.We should be over in October 2014, we are looking for a prop. with enclosed garden as we have a small dog and 2 bedrooms. Any replies much appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

calbion said:


> Hi,
> Myself and OH are looking for a long term rental(at least a year) in northern costa blanca.We should be over in October 2014, we are looking for a prop. with enclosed garden as we have a small dog and 2 bedrooms. Any replies much appreciated.
> Cheers.


:welcome:

take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section about renting with links to national websites - they at least will give you an idea as to what is around, & you might even find what you're looking for!

in all honesty it might be a little early to start looking - agents & owners won't generally tie up a property this far in advance & many won't deal with anyone until they are standing right in front of them!


----------



## calbion (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Xabia, 
thought it may be too early, but you never know.


----------

